# Does anyone give their dogs pigs hooves?



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Normally I know what's good and bad, as I am a safety FREAK, but I had never considered hooves because they gross me out. Well needless to say, money is tight, and Lady tears through toys like a maniac, and even though I make a lot of toys, we still have hardly any at most times lol. I keep the basics, rope toys, la crosse balls, rope and tube toys, rope and la crosse toys, some nylabones, kongs etc, but they do like variety. The local Petco had a big bin of hooves, and Thrall basically helped himself to one that fell out onto the floor, so I got one for each, and for only $1.50 a piece it was a great deal. They smell bad while they are being chewed, but 3 days in, and still barely any damage, Raisin the pug actually does the most damage as she is meticulous, she gnaws, where the other 2 try to brute force it. So are there any dangers to these? I hope not since it might break their little hearts, they swap back and forth, like "oh look, hers must be delicious, gimme that, here have mine."


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I use to give hooves to the dogs but they really can break off small pieces and swallow them so i quit. IMO pig ears or snouts are better or bully sticks are great too.
If you do not have an aggressive chewer I think hooves are ok if they are watched closely.
Of course anything they can break pieces off and swallow you run the risk for a blockage.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Have you given any thought of going to the local butcher shop and getting some bones. My butcher shop has cut up leg bones and it only cost 1.50/#. They last along time and they don't splinter either.


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

I've never fed pig hooves but mine occasionally get cow hooves. I've never had any problems with them but don't like pigs ears. They act just like rawhide chews to me.


----------

